# Spied: Audi RS 1. A Sticker Doesn't Always Add Horsepower... or Does It?



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

When we first laid eyes on photos of this orange Audi Exclusive A1 shot in the Audi Forum Ingolstadt lower parking garage and posted over on Audi4Ever.at, we weren't sure what to make of it. In some ways, we're still not.

On first glance, the car looks a LOT like the Samoa Orange quattro prototype * we tested several months ago in Canada. * That orange A1, said to be Rupert Stadler's own car, was a 1.4 TFSI with preproduction Haldex-based quattro system and this car appears identical to the Stadler car save for larger rotor style wheels rolling on summer tires.

Look closer at the car though and we see one VERY interesting detail. Thanks to the guys at Audi4Ever, you can peer under this A1's skirt and see that it is also a quattro. Then there's one very, very interesting piece that suggests some RS 1 tie in and seemingly confirms Audi's plans for an RS version of its little hatch. This proof comes in the form of a sticker, marked "Audi RS 1 HA1 000 A1 Drivat HA".

The sticker itself appears to be affixed to a rear swaybar. Judging by the seemingly production-looking A1 brakes also seen in the shot, we're guessing this car is the same so-called "Stadler car" that we drove in Canada... or one built to the same spec (1.4 TFSI), but fitted with an RS 1 spec rear sway bar for improved handling.










So what will power an RS 1? We're not entirely sure. If we had to guess, we'd say a 2.0T but that'd be a guess. We know that the 2.5T FSI of the TT RS and RS 3 does fit... at least in concept / show car form as seen in the Audi A1 clubsport that was revealed in Worthersee last summer. Whether or not this fits for production though remains to be seen.

Check out more photos of the mysterious orange parking garage car over at Audi4Ever.at via the link below.

* Full Story *


----------

